# Bunny burrowing



## haylz83 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi guys,
After some advice on my mischievous burrowing bunny.

I have 2 mini lops 3 years old, Bear & Floppsy, male & female both desexed. They live outdoors in large hutch and are free to roam in the afternoon & evening when I'm home from work. Their hutch has open flooring, however digging/burrowing has never been an issue.

Yesterday I woke to discover the begginings of a burrow on one side of their hutch. At the time I couldn't be certain who the culprit was if one or both. I filled the hole and had no further signs of digging for the rest of the day......

Until this morning, I woke to catch Floppsy in the act! She has re-dug the hole from yesterday and extended on it. Enough that she now disappears into the burrow enough for me to just see her little tail. The burrow now extends outside the hutch but she has not dug up in order to get out as such.

I once again filled the hole and left for work. I have now returned an hour later to find her back at work in the burrow. Poor Bear on the other hand is just sitting back getting dirt in his face. A little bit cute 

I don't understand why she would suddenly start burrowing... The weather is getting warmer leading into summer here but by no means is it hot. They are in shade and have ample room.

Could it simply be boredom? 
Would love to hear from you if you have any advice or have experienced something similar with your buns. I'm trying to avoid having to put a wire floor in, but I guess I may have no other choice.

Thanks for reading my novel 
Hayley


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## whiskylollipop (Oct 29, 2013)

Burrowing is a rabbitty instinct. They just like having cosy little hidey-holes around in case a predator comes along, it's nothing to worry about. I'd just let her burrow as much as she likes, it gives her something to do and wears down her nails. Unless she's damaging your property, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## lloorren (Oct 29, 2013)

Cotton has places around the house, a lot of times we don't throw out big boxes from things we order in the mail and she'll play around in them. There's 4 little "stations" she can roam to where we threw a little blanket inside and she'll hide in there for a while, chewing on the sides. My suggestion is to allow the spots to keep them occupied throughout the day.


----------



## Bville (Oct 29, 2013)

haylz83 said:


> I don't understand why she would suddenly start burrowing... The weather is getting warmer leading into summer here but by no means is it hot. They are in shade and have ample room.



A burrow would be cool in the summer as well as warm in the winter.


----------



## haylz83 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for your replies.
I was a little concerned she would burrow out of the hutch to have free access to the yard. As there are cats in the neighborhood I don't like having them roam around the yard when I'm not home. But so far it's just a tunnel.

I was worried my fiancé would freak as it is a rental property and the owners are particular about the grass. But he's happy to let her go for now, so I'll just keep an eye on it.

I do like the idea of them having a cool place to escape on a hot day; it is natural for them after all 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## haylz83 (Nov 5, 2013)

An update on my burrowing bunnies....

Every morning now for the past week, I awake to a burrow within their hutch. By lunchtime when I get home the burrow has been filled in without me touching it.

It now seems to be routine, but perplexes me nevertheless.

What strange and wonderful creatures we have as our beloved pets  




Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Homer (Nov 6, 2013)

That would be worth setting up a time-laps camera for. It does seam like rather unusual behavior. 

I can see it now, "Just having fun mom". 
:happyrabbit:


----------



## jemm (Nov 6, 2013)

I let mine burrow in the garden under the hutch


----------



## haylz83 (Nov 7, 2013)

I would love to capture it on video! 

Jemm that pic is incredible, looks like an under ground cave 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## jemm (Nov 7, 2013)

haylz83 said:


> I would love to capture it on video!
> 
> Jemm that pic is incredible, looks like an under ground cave
> 
> ...



Thanks just to elaborate above his head is the floor of their cage they have a little entrance tunnel to the side if the hutch


----------



## haylz83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Is that the trunk or roots of a tree i can see under there Jemm?
Looks like they have fun under there :biggrin:


----------



## jemm (Nov 8, 2013)

haylz83 said:


> Is that the trunk or roots of a tree i can see under there Jemm?
> Looks like they have fun under there :biggrin:



It's a log I re enforced the entrance to stop it caving in, they love it down there and like someone said it's their instinct to burrow they go and sit in their for ages I guess they are pretending to be wild bunnies quite sweet really although some times I takes an age to get them out when it's bed time !!


----------

